# Linux als Router, Fileserver & Webserver



## Radhad (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Wartezeit hat meine Freundin nun endlich einen neuen PC und mein alter Rechner (P4 3 GHz) ist wieder frei 
Diesen möchte ich als Router verwenden, da mein jetziger Netgear Router so ziemlich für'n Popo ist! Bevor ich jedoch anfange, auf dem Rechner Debian zu installieren, brauche ich ein paar Infos von Euch 

Ich beschreibe am besten erstmal, was ich genau vorhabe...

Linux Server
CPU: P4 3 GHz
RAM: 768 MB DDR1
HDD 1: 60 GB Platte P-ATA (Systemplatte)
HDD 2 & 3: 500 GB S-ATA (werd ich noch kaufen müssen)
ASUS P4C Deluxe Mainboard
10/100/1000 LAN Controller onboard (Intel oder Realtek)

PC 1: Desktop PC mit Athlon 64 3700+, Gigabt LAN
PC 2: Desktop PC mit Core 2 Duo E6750, Gigabit LAN
DSL Modem
HP Netzwerkdrucker mit 100 MBit LAN
8-Port non-blocking Gigabit Switch (wird noch gekauft - falls mir da jemand ein Produkt empfehlen kann wäre das super)

So soll in Zukunft mein Netzwerk zu Hause aussehen. Da habe ich auch direkt eine Frage: ich würde gerne am Linux Server noch 2 weitere Netzwerkkarte einbauen, beide als 10/100 MBit Karten, die nur für das Routing zuständig sind vom Switch zum DSL Modem. Der 1 Gigabit Ethernet Controller soll für den Zugriff auf den Samba Fileserver sowie für Zugriffe auf den Webserver dienen. Lässt sich das so problemlos bewerkstelligen? Zusätzlich möchte ich, dass der Server per Wake on LAN sich autoimatisch einschaltet, am besten bei jedem Paket, das ankommt, damit er die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt und IP's per DHCP verteilt.

Wenn diese technischen Sachen alle geklärt sind, habe ich nur noch ein Problem mit der Installation von Debian, da ich es bisher noch nie installiert habe. Falls ihr dazu Tipps habt, immer her damit 

Ich hoffe mir kann hierbei der Ein oder Andere weiterhelfen.



Gruß Radhad


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

Ok. ein kleines Projekt was du vorhast. Aber zuerst mal ein bisschen was klären:


> Wenn diese technischen Sachen alle geklärt sind, habe ich nur noch ein Problem mit der Installation von Debian, da ich es bisher noch nie installiert habe.


Du hast aber schon Linux Erfahrung? Ein System direkt am Netz zu betreiben, bei dem man keine Erfahrung hat, ist eine schlechte Idee. Linux ist nicht "secure by Design". Es liegt immer am Systembetreuer wie sicher eine Installation ist, nicht unbedingt am Betriebssystem.


> Da habe ich auch direkt eine Frage: ich würde gerne am Linux Server noch 2 weitere Netzwerkkarte einbauen, beide als 10/100 MBit Karten, die nur für das Routing zuständig sind vom Switch zum DSL Modem.


Wie soll dein Netzwerkaufbau aussehen?
So ungefähr?

```
-----      ---
  |PC1|------|S|
  -----      |W|
             |I|   --------   -----------   ----------
             |T|---|SERVER|---|DSL-MODEM|---|TAE-DOSE|
  -----      |C|   --------   -----------   ----------
  |PC2|------|H|
  -----      ---
```
Die Verbindung zum DSL Modem würd ich direkt herstellen. Die Daten nicht mehr über den Switch schicken, eine physikalische Trennung ist da schon sinnvoll.

Als Switch würd ich z.B. einen aus der HP 1800er Serie nehmen. Die sind manageable, zwar nur über Web Interface, aber das sollte für den Heimbereich ausreichen, und preislich noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.

Zum zukünfigen Router:
Brauchst du so viel Leistung? Der Stromverbrauch eines P4 ist schon ziemlich heftig, da der doch fast 24/7 laufen wird. WOL würd ich hier nicht empfehlen, da das "erwachen" aus dem Standby doch auch einige Zeit dauert. Wenn man nur kurz auf einer Seite was nachschauen will und dann dauerts ne zeitlang bis der Router reagiert, würd mich das über kurz oder lang schon stören. Vorallem, da das Request Paket verloren geht und man dann, nachdem der Router läuft, die (Internet-)Anfrage nochmal absenden muss.

Für so eine Aufgabe würd ich zu sowas greifen: Mini-ITX AMD Geode. Viel weniger Stromverbrauch und für die Aufgaben, die bewältigt werden sollen immer noch genug Leistung.


----------



## Radhad (19. November 2007)

Ich sitze hier an einer Debian Workstation, also bedienen kann ich es schon und für die Installation kann ich auch ein paar Leute anrufen, falls was nicht klappen sollte  Jedoch habe ich es bisher noch nicht selbst installiert. Im 1. Schritt soll der Server auch noch nicht den Router ablösen, sondern erstmal zum testen zwischen einem Rechner und dem Netz am Netgear Router routen (ähnlich dem Prinzip einer DMZ, da mein Heimnetz bisher nicht gut abgesichert ist).

Dein Schaubild ist schon ziemlich nah dran, nur dass der Server 2 Verbindungen zum Switch haben sollte und eine zum DSL Modem. Über die 100MBit Netzwerkkarte am Switch sollen nur Pakete ins Internet geschickt werden, die 1 GBit Netzwerkkarte soll den Zugriff auf den Samba Fileserver ermöglichen und auch die Anfragen an mein lokales Web-Entwicklungssystem entgegennehmen (falls das überhaupt möglich ist).
Ich werde keine Extra-Hardware für den Server kaufen (außer Festplatten) da ich diese Hardware habe. Dass er recht viel Strom-Bedarf hat, stimmt zwar schon, und dass die Standby Modi manchmal bissl nerven, stimmt auch, aber damit werd ich leben können. Er soll ja erst nach einer Stunde in den Standby Modus S3 gehen und nach einer weiteren halben Stunde in S5 (ob das auch möglich ist weiß ich nicht). Das ist für mich derzeit alles noch Theorie 

Zum Switch: Also managebar muss der eigentlich nicht sein, wenn möglich ohne, da der Preis sonst zu sehr nach oben geht. Vielleicht gibt es da auch was günstigeres unter 100 Euro.

[EDIT]
http://www.hp.com/rnd/products/switches/ProCurve_Switch_1400_Series/overview.htm 1400-8G wäre da interessanter für meine Geldbörse


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2007)

Bin zwar im Routerbereich noch unbedarft, aber fuer mich macht der Aufwand von 2 Leitungen Zwischen Router und Switch wenig Sinn. Bei Gigabit bist du eh schon meilenweit ueber der schnellsten DSL-Verbindung. Geschwindigkeit wird dir die Anordnung wohl kaum bringen. Selbst nen 10 MBit- Netz schafft die heutigen Anforderungen von DSL-6000 (1,2 MB im Schnitt pro Sekunde, ein DSL 6000 bringts auf etwa 650-700 Kbit in der Sekunde) ... ein 100Mbit-Netz, was heute eigentlich Standard ist reicht da vollkommen aus fuer an die 10 Benutzer, selbst da ist im allgemeinen die Leistung schon von der Netzanbindung ueber die Telekomleitungen reglementiert. 

2 Gbit-Karten wuerd ich sagen treiben den Preis nur in die Hoehe. Meiner unbedarften Meinung nach sollte eine zusaetzliche 100Mbit reichen um den Server an das Modem zu bekommen. wobei sich heir vllt auch ne gbit-Karte lohnen koennte, weils definitiv dann nicht das Nadeloehr ist.

Zum Thema Machbarkeit von der Pakettrennung. Das muesste Skripttechnisch machbar sein alle ausgehenden Pakete auf die eine Leitung zu schicken. Allerdings muss fuer die von den Benutzern kommenden Pakete der Switch, bei rein weiterleitenden der BenutzerPC entscheiden auf welche Leitung seine Pakete sollen. Das duerfte nicht ganz einfach sein.


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

Also Linux ist dann mal kein Problem.

Ich würd den Internettraffic nicht wieder über den Switch leiten. Ausser es wird n extra Vlan am Switch konfiguriert, damit Clients nicht die Möglichkeit haben den Traffic vom Server zum Internet mitzusniffen, oder durch umkonfiguration direkt ohne den Server (und später auch Firewall) eine Internetanbindung zu erhalten.
Man kann Switche durch einige Maßnahmen (z.B.: Mac-Flooding) soweit bringen, doch jeden Traffic auf alle Ports zu broadcasten, deshalb Trennung von Internet Anbindung und LAN.

Die 1400er Serie sieht fürn Heimgebrauch auch nicht schlecht aus, 16GBit Backplane ist ideal.

Mal meine Einwände beiseite ;-)

Dein Setup ist technisch machbar. Eine einfache Trennung durch verschiedene IP Netze sollte das machen was du möchtest.

z.B.:
Server(Gbit), Clients, Drucker im Netzwerk 192.168.0.0/24
Server(100Mbit) + DSL-Modem/Router im Netzwerk 192.168.1.0/24

Am Server Routing und gegebenenfalls Nat/Masquerading einrichten. Alle Clients haben dann als Default Gateway die ServerIP (192.168.0.1) und dieser leitet dann die IP Pakete weiter ans DSL.


----------



## Radhad (19. November 2007)

Ich erkläre das am besten nochmal, da ihr mich beide nicht versteht.


PC 1 eth0 an Switch per 1 GBit/s
PC 2 eth0 an Switch per 1 GBit/s
PC 3 / Laptop 1 ... (werden sicherlich noch welche hinzukommen)
Server eth0 an Switch per 1 GBit/s für Samba etc.
Server eth1 an Switch per 10/100 Mbit/s für Verbindung zum Internet
Server eth2 an DSL per 10/100 Mbit/s für Verbindung zum Internet

So will ich das konfigurieren, wenn möglich. Vermutlich eine Einstellungssache des DNS-Servers am Linux Server ? Ziel ist es gleichzeitig per 1 GBit/s Daten auf den Server zu kopieren und gleichzeitig ungehindert surfen und dergleichen tun zu können.

Linux Server soll folgendes Können:
- Samba Fileserver
- iptables
- Apache2
- PHP 5.2.x
- MySQL 5.x
- DHCP Server
- DNS Server
- weitere Dinge, die ich sicherlich vergessen hab


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

Das Setup ist nicht wirklich ideal.

Die eth1 Verbindung am Server brauchst nicht wirklich. Du wirst mit deinen 2-3 Clients die Gigabit Verbindung nie ausnutzen können. Der begrenzende Faktor der Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit ist da eher die Platte des Servers bzw sogar die Anbindung der Gigabit Karte am Bus.

Die eine Gigabit Karte im Server reicht aus, zusätzlich kannst du noch QoS aktivieren und damit Internet Traffic priorisieren. Das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Radhad (19. November 2007)

Mal ein Beispiel: 4 PC's kopieren Daten, PC 5 und 6 wollen weiterhin zocken über's Internet. Ich glaube nicht, dass da eine 1 GBit Leitung zum Server bzw. über den Server ins Internet ausreicht, da schon 1 PC im Volduplex Modus die 1 GBit Leitung auslastet! Und genau das möchte ja verhindern für die Verbindungen, die ins Web gehen sollen.

QoS finde ich da nicht wirklich wirksam, zumal QoS unter WinXP die Bandbreite um 20% nach unten drückt (also wenn WinXp das macht).


----------

